
Show HN: Self-host Clientless Remote Browser Isolation - browsergap
https://start.cloudbrowser.xyz/?rubi
======
browsergap
This demo is based on this open source code
[https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap](https://github.com/dosyago/BrowserGap)

To save costs on the demo, image quality is tuned to make bandwidth as low as
possible.

~~~
browsergap
Also, to save bandwidth, what happens is, a couple seconds after the last
interaction, new screens will no longer be sent. And they will only be sent if
you are moving your mouse / touching the screen. So you need to "keep active"
if you are watching a video and want to keep getting images from it. Sound
will continue tho.

------
netman21
Slow but very cool. IS it HTML5? A video codec? How are you rendering?

~~~
browsergap
Thanks. Just pixel pushing screenshots from the remote browser, base64 encoded
and sent through websocket. Lots of room for improvement in the speed. Also,
server is in Tokyo.

